# small fish small tank?



## Leprichon (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive heard that if you have a larger tank than you dont want to get smaller fish (like neons)...if the rumer were true - is 50 gal considered large?...please explain...


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I have no idea why someone would say this. Provided your tank is stocked with compatible fish small fish will do very well.


----------



## Leprichon (Sep 29, 2008)

ok okiemavis...thats what I figured...I guess you cant believe everything some local fish stores people tell you...its true what they say "opinions are like a-holes - everyones got one and they usualy stink"...thanks for clarifying...


----------



## panamera (Jul 18, 2008)

if you have a larger tank it means you can have ALOT more small fish. i think it would be a great idea actualy. schools of small fish.


----------

